# F14 'Loosing' A Bomb



## v2 (Mar 9, 2006)

Interesting video...



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 9, 2006)

There is no F-14 in that OLD video clip v2... That clip has been around for 4 years or so, after having been posted here a couple of times as well....

Its an F-18 and an A-4....


----------



## v2 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2006)

man what a bunch of idiots on that site, some guy acting like he's anh expert and not even pointing out it's not an F-14.......


----------

